

Amazon RDS for MySQL Now Supports Read Replica Promotion - gkrishnan
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2012/10/11/amazon-rds-mysql-rr-promotion/

======
lox
I feel like I'm missing something, aren't read replicas run in read-only mode?
How would one run long running DDL operations on them?

~~~
lox
In answer to my own question, looks like it's possible to disable read_only:

<https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=281451>

